# Kaiser at the bridge



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Kaiser was sent off to the bridge this morning. I did sedate him prior with Acepromazine so he wouldn't feel the injection and that made everything go very smoothly and peacefully. I think from now on I will always sedate first because it just made it so much better. Last picture I took of him this past summer. Even the change from then till now is startling - he looked so old today. He's in a better place now and knowing that is what helps me handle losing him.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss--You showed great love by helping him go with peace and dignity..
Jan


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm glad that his final moments were peaceful.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a beautiful face, lion-esque you boy was. bless your heart kaiser.

michelle, i am so sorry for your great loss.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Such a handsome fellow! I'm sorry for your loss and prayers said for you.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

RIP handsome guy. 

sending hugs. He went loved.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet boy. 
Sending hugs from Texas.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you! RIP, baby boy.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm sorry Michelle. RIP Kaiser.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, run free at the bridge precious boy, run free. :rip:


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

What a sweet boy, so sorry for your loss


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. He was such a lovely boy. Rest peacefully Kaiser. Be sure to play a lot with poohbear.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

doGspeed to the Bridge Kaiser. I am so sorry for your loss. He looked like a grand old fellow.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry for your loss, the head shot of him is gorgeous he looked like such a diginified boy


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Thanks all.

Course it's quieter around here now since he was quite the talker. I'll have to send his shelter a donation in his memory this christmas.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Michelle. What a handsome, dignified, and gentle looking fellow he was. Rest in peace, Kaiser. :angel:


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure he will live forever in your heart


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

What a face. Since he's a coatie, or looks like one a bit in that picture, it flash-forwarded me to the day my pup is there. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry Michelle.  He had such a sweet, gentle face.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss and the loss of such a lovely friend. RIP big boy.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. He'll be in good company at the bridge. I feel your pain.
Godspeed Kaiser.
:rip:

Hugs to you Michelle.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a beautiful boy, such a sweet face. He was obviously well loved


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

My heart goes out to you on the loss of your boy - it never gets any easier, but in your memory he will live on......

Run free at the Bridge Kaiser, and watch over your Mom...
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

Michelle, I am so sorry for your loss. He was such a handsome guy and obviously loved very much.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is never easy to let a pet go...probably one of the hardest things we are faced with. But you did what was right for him. Run free Kaiser!


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

Big hugs to you, Michelle. You did the right thing for sweet Kaiser, even though it was so hard for you. That is the definition of love.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so sorry.... no matter how long we have them, the hurt is the same...


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

So sorry for the pain you are going through right now and ditto to what everybody else has already said. Such a shame dogs can't live much longer and have a lifespan closer to humans .

RIP Kaiser......:halogsd::rip::rose:


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Although I did not know him (I feel silly saying this) but when I looked at that beautiful face of his I started crying. He is beautiful and my heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

He was a beautiful dog. Thanks for giving him a great home all these years. Bless you.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

My condolences on the lost of your beautiful boy Kaiser. He looks like he was well loved and well cared for. I too lost my Rio girl last Christmas. Never easy, but at least the memories are good.


----------

